# [SOLVED] Battlefield 2 in game cursor dosen't work.



## Dell001 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello Folks,

I blog today because I can't play Battlefield 2 on my Windows XP computer. 

I was told to do a PSU upgrade, which I did and currently have a 650Watt PSU installed on my machine. However, the problem I have now seems more like a driver issue or something to do with my graphics card in general. Once I load into a server, I can see other games playing, various things going on, etc, but I can't move around my cursor (the arrow which appears on screen to choose a spawn point) it just stays in one point. I've tried Battlefield 2142, and it works fine.

Can anyone help assist me with this problem? I really want to play this game again.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Battlefield 2 in game cursor dosen't work.*

Have you tried going into the settings and seeing if something is not turned on?


----------



## Dell001 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Battlefield 2 in game cursor dosen't work.*



elvenleader3 said:


> Have you tried going into the settings and seeing if something is not turned on?


Hello Elvenleader3,

And thank you for your concern. 

I don't believe that would be the culprit. When I load into a server, the arrow to choose a spawn is on my screen ; however, it just doesn't move when I want to select a spawn point. 

Elvenleader3, do you have this game? If so, I should mention that I have tried re-installing the game. After a re-install, I upgraded the game to 1.4 in order to upgrade to 1.5(the most up-to-date patch). However, I think the upgrade to 1.4 wasn't successful.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 2 in game cursor dosen't work.*

Did you reinstall using revo uninstaller(link can be found in my signature). You could have a 'buggy' file. Has this happen before or this was always the case?

What type of mouse you got? Have you tried updating your drivers?


----------



## Dell001 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Battlefield 2 in game cursor dosen't work.*

Hello again,

I was able to find a solution to my problem. Apparently, there were other Battlefield 2 users experiencing the same problem. The only way to fix this was to set the controls back to factory settings. 

Thank you again for all the help.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 2 in game cursor dosen't work.*

Okay, thank you for posting the solution.

Please mark this thread as "solved" by going into thread tools and hitting "Mark thread as solved".

Enjoy your game :smile:.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Battlefield 2 in game cursor dosen't work.*

hmm i thought BC2 pre-requisite for PSU was 750w


----------



## Dell001 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Battlefield 2 in game cursor dosen't work.*



Zealex said:


> Okay, thank you for posting the solution.
> 
> Please mark this thread as "solved" by going into thread tools and hitting "Mark thread as solved".
> 
> Enjoy your game :smile:.


Hello again,

I did just that! Thank you again for showing your support!


----------

